# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Nga tre fjale dialektore per qytet

## imprint

Ju lutem, kush mund te me ndihmoje me nga tre fjale dialektore per cdo qytet.
psh. Shkodra - hane etj.....

Tropoja, Shkodra, Puka, Kukesi, Lezha, Rresheni, Burrel, Dibra, Kruja, Tirana, Durresi, Peqini, Elbasani, Lushnja, Pogradeci, Gramshi, Fieri, Berati, Korca, Vlora, Permeti, Gjirokastra, Delvina, Saranda.
Mund te jete dhe ndonje qytet qe se kam permendur.

Kush me ndihmon ja di per nder se me duhen patjeter keto fjale.
Shume Faleminderit

----------


## Edvin83

KUKES
Fuge=hidhe
Bernut=keq, ne menyre shkel e shko
Magar=gomar

----------


## imprint

flm edvin
me duhen edhe per disa qytete te tjera

----------


## Silk

shkoder

hala - akoma

itesh - tani

feltere - tigan

----------


## unforgiven II

Shkoder prap:

karabush=miser   (nuk e duam fort Bushin ne)

prap=perseri

kortolla=patate

mullatarta=domate

si ju duket, ju pelqejne?

----------


## diikush

TIRANA

iqin kilsh - i forte
cub - i forte
hapesh byshësh - ben si i forte 


etj     :perqeshje: 







> ...si ju duket, ju pelqejne?


na pelqejne me ngjyra (me mire se bardh e zi)   :sarkastik:

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

VLORE

Katua _binz posht shtepis ku mbahn sendet qe nuk perdoren perdit

XHanak_tas ku hidhet supa 

Kordina_perde te vogla qe cohen ngjitur me zhamat e dritares

----------


## diikush

> VLORE
> 
> Katua _binz posht shtepis ku mbahn sendet qe nuk perdoren perdit
> 
> XHanak_tas ku hidhet supa 
> 
> Kordina_perde te vogla qe cohen ngjitur me zhamat e dritares


po lamash dhe kromë si perkthehen?

----------


## Manulaki

kokoshka = qiqra 
bufke = bishtalec ( i ka bere leshrat bufke = i ka bere floket bishtalec)
pispili = byrek misri
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Silk

> si ju duket, ju pelqejne?


k*ë*rtolla kisha me thane

nuk ma merr per keq grupi? :ngerdheshje: 

kena harru: *rrxull* lol

----------


## FLOWER

*elbasani:*


ime = tani
turrem = vrapoj
u me cezmja/uji = iku cezmja/uji
sukull = lecke
tlyn = gjalp
rezil = qelbur

----------


## Piranha

*Berati*

Qoromidhe - Tjegulla e catise
Kukumal - Pirg, Grumbull
Gollovezhge - Levore veze
Berthacke - Berthama e frutes
Qy/Qo - Ky/Kjo
Bredh - Vrapoj

----------


## derjansi

Burreli

mec - djal

cuc - vajze

konak - shtepi

----------


## unforgiven II

> k*ë*rtolla kisha me thane
> 
> nuk ma merr per keq grupi?


jo maj grup, s'po ta marr per keq, dikush i thote kertolla dikush kortolla, une perdori versionin e dyte. 
Liri Demokraci :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Silk

> jo maj grup, s'po ta marr per keq, dikush i thote kertolla dikush kortolla, une perdori versionin e dyte. 
> Liri Demokraci


lol mire, mire

mu kujtu *tamel - qumesht*

...dhe boll per shkodren, se e *zaptume* kyt vend  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Edvin83

Shkoder

Tangar -mangall
Tarabe-Qepen
Purri-presh
Sharabajke-karroce me dy rrota e me nje kale

----------


## Humdinger

Tiranë:
 Tyç- njeri që nuk mbush, nuk kupton.
 Rroç- kuptimin e mësipërm.
 kaqol -  kaqoli është ai që godet arrat (përgjithsisht arrë e mbushur me saçme plumbi).

----------


## helios

Po "mole" kur dhe për kë përdoret në Tiranë? P.sh. "ti qenke mole fare er çun"

----------


## Humdinger

> Po "mole" kur dhe për kë përdoret në Tiranë? P.sh. "ti qenke mole fare er çun"


Mola, i ngjitet rrobave (sidomos të leshtave, batanije, pallto etj.) dhe nuk largohet deri sa ngopet duke e brejtur rroben. 
Pra në këtë rast, "mola" (djali) nuk i shqitet vajzës pa marrë përgjigjen që ai do.
Më e përdorur është:
"M'je bo rrodhe"

----------


## Humdinger

Korçë :

*Farashkë* - send si lopatë e vogël, që mbledhim plerat e vogla pas fshirjes në shtëpi.

*Torrobello* - budalla

*Alivan* - kur të merren mentë, apo gjëndje të fikti.

----------

